
Show HN: Europa – An Open Source Self Hosted Container Registry - kt9
https://github.com/distelli/europa
======
kt9
I'm the founder at Distelli and we just launched a new container registry. For
more checkout
[https://www.distelli.com/europa](https://www.distelli.com/europa)

I'm happy to answer any questions and get your feedback.

